# Called A Man About A Cherry Tree



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

From craigslist;

_Cherry Tree on the ground to be cut for free firewood. Tree is about 40' long and 30" at base. A lot of fire wood for heating or for cooking. Only cost is to cut into managable logs and make sure area is cleaned. All limbs are already cut and gone_

So I talk to him and he says it's been on the ground for about 1 1/2. My hopes dropped but I went to take a look at anyways. Most of it has been up off of the ground and is still solid. :yes:

































Anyone in my area want to help?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I bet there is a jag of decent lumber left in that dude. :yes: And there is a crotch, even a burl there. I see a little problem on the butt, maybe it doesn't go too far. Lets just say one 30'' x 10' log should yield 400+ bft, and wide lumber at that. I'd snag it for sure.




.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> Lets just say one 30'' x 10' log ...
> .


And just FYI a log that size will weigh 2500+ lbs, so be prepared for that.









.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's my problem. I don't have the equipment for that. My poor little truck has already been abused enough. But I hate to see it go to firewood also.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/how-do-i-move-18045/

and from post #12 on http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/black-walnut-log-price-4720/




.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Tim, what part of TN are you in. If you can get it to me I have "Free sawing of a cherry tree" coupon I can give you.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the tow service idea.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Can you saw it onsite?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mizer said:


> Tim, what part of TN are you in. If you can get it to me I have "Free sawing of a cherry tree" coupon I can give you.


What do you reckon the weight limit is on a uhaul trailer is ? :smile:

I've considered that Cody, the homeowner just wants it out of there with as little fuss a possible.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

If you can get it cut into log lengths and drug over to a place that a truck can get to I might be able to get someone with a side loader log truck to pick them up.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn fine looking tree... too bad I wasn't around to help. Just left my mom's place after the big dinner.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I just got back from cutting up the good limb above the crotch for turning stock. Another problem is that it's a first come first served kinda deal, so I could get a plan together and it could be gone by the time I get back there. It also sits down a hillside a little. I guess I could cut it and just let it roll to the bottom. :smile:


----------

